# The FLORABAMA



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Heading to watch Big Earl at the Bama at 5PM. Was wondering if anyone else was up for going. I think he place like 90 minutes maybe just an hour. 

Then I plan on stopping and getting a Lillians Pizza to watch at home and a movie. 

Please post if you think about going or should say you plan on going. Would like to meet a few of LA's finest folks. :thumbup:

I'll have on my "I LOVE LA" t-shirt.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll be there at 7 , come upstairs and have a cold one with me :thumbup:


----------



## Strickly Fishin' (Sep 16, 2009)

Wishing I was there, but stuck in North Georgia until Thursday.


----------

